# Welche Programmiersprache für eine 3D-Software?



## Saray0 (17. Okt 2017)

Hi zäme

Ich bin ganz neu in der Welt von Java oder allgm. in der Programmierung.
Ich stöbere schon einige Wochen in diversen Forums,  auch diverse Tut habe ich mir angeschaut. Vorwiegend in Java. Eclipse Java Oxygen habe ich mir auf den Rechner geholt und für Anfänger diverse Tut mitgemacht.

Mein Problem ist nun, ich weiss nicht ob Java die geeignete Sprache ist für mein Vorhaben.
Ist die Sprache Java geeignet für eine 3D Software?  
Ich habe mir auch Tut's angeschaut von Java 3D OpenGL / JMonkeyEngine3.
Meist werden nur Beispiele gebracht von Spiele-Programmierung.

Daher bin ich nun in Zweifel ob ich die richtige Vorgehensweise habe .
Macht es Sinn mich weiter mit Java-Programmierung zu beschäftigen ? Komme ich mit Java an mein Ziel, ev mal eine 3DSoftware zu programmieren.

lg Sarah


----------



## Thallius (17. Okt 2017)

Was soll deine 3D Software denn können? Du willst ja wohl nicht die Engine selber schreiben oder?


----------



## Saray0 (17. Okt 2017)

Nein, die Programmierungscodes (Grafik-Engine), sind hoffentlich schon vorhanden.
Ich benötige für mein Vorhaben eine Visualisierungs/CAD Software..
2-D Bilder müssen eingescannt/fotographiert (ev auch mit Videoaufnahme) werden können , in der Software zu 3D Objekten erstellt/gezeichnet werden können.
Schlussement müsste die Software dann anhand eines, oder mehreren Bildern, das zuvor gespeicherte 3D Objekt erkennen und aufrufen.


----------



## Thallius (17. Okt 2017)

Was verstehst du unter ein Bild soll zu einem 3D Object werden?


----------



## Saray0 (17. Okt 2017)

Danke für die Fragen. Man hat eine Idee im Kopf, kann sie aber nicht wirklich rüberbringen.

Es muss nicht ein 3D Objekt werden. (Für dies gibt es ja schon div. Programme um 3D-Objekte zu zeichen,sry)
Es muss vorallem 3D-Objekte darstellen können , und mittels einlesen von 2D Bildern erkennen , um welches 3D-Objekt sich es handelt.


----------



## Neumi5694 (9. Nov 2017)

Na, das wird spaßig.
Deine oberste Prio scheint nicht das Zeichnen und optimieren von 3D Objekten zu sein (reine Darstellung). Sofern diese nicht ALL zu komplex sind, kannst du durchaus mit Java und JMonkeyEngine arbeiten.
Was die Performance angeht, bist du natürlich mit C++ besser unterwegs.


----------



## JuKu (17. Nov 2017)

@Saray0 Ganz ehrlich:
Du kannst noch nicht mal richtig programmieren und fängst gleich mit der Königsklasse an.
Glaube mir, so einfach wie du dir das vorstellst, wird das nicht.


----------

